# NYC Central Park Training



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

some of my friends and i are starting training for the upcoming racing season, the first time we've ever ridden sanctioned races. we're all messengers or former messengers with a couple of years on the bike riding year round at volumes most don't come close too, but messenger miles aren't the same as training miles, so our fitness is high but not through the roof. we're planning on putting in cat 3 training hours, but our fitness is a bit less than the average cat 3, and our race experience is different i'm sure, mostly involving LOTS of traffic and iminent death.

anyways i'm looking for anyone who wants to take some longer base training rides in central park in the upcoming weeks, and if everything goes well maybe do some concentrated road training together. everyone i'm riding with is focusing more on track racing, i have a body more naturally suited to the road (i love hills), and they generally don't want to stay out as long as i do, and the farther along our training goes the more divergent it will become.

so if anyone is interested in putting in some serious miles at a reasonable base training pace in central park over the coming weeks, drop me a message and maybe we could get together.


----------

